# Dead mealies?



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

So i was feeding quilloughby his mealies (he is quite a mealie muncher!), and he ate a dead one. I usually have them all picked out of the container, but one managed to slip past my view. Obviously, i buy them live and store them in the fridge until they're gone or dead. I'm just curious to know if a dead mealie could hurt him? Also, if it would be alright to continue feeding them, if he's eating them?


----------



## pixiedust (Nov 24, 2009)

I haven't fed any to Rocky yet, but I can't imagine why they would hurt him. Some people feed freezedried ones. I have a sugar glider and while she prefers live ones, she'll eat a dead one if it is offered to her. Most of the time it is a matter of prefernce. Some animals prefer their prey to still be wiggling.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Dead mealworms break down and decay like any other dead thing and shouldn't be fed because of the risk of introducing harmful bacteria to the hedgehog.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm well that makes sense


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

HedgeMom I'm just wondering if you think that applies when you know they are freshly dead. For instance sometimes I buy mealies and crickets and freeze them, that way I when I thaw them for Quigley to eat they are fresh but dead. Also if it has been refrigerated since it died wouldn't that limit the decay?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure HedgeMom will have her own comment, but I just wanted to say that I also freeze crickets to kill them before feeding. They haven't had the chance to rot by that time.

Make sure to watch as they completely thaw. If they aren't frozen long enough they won't die, and they'll start hopping around. Scared me to death, one time. :lol:


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

As long as frozen mealworms/crickets are fed immediately after thawing, they should be safe. Freezing itself is very damaging to cells in the bugs and can hasten decay after they've thawed. I would thaw only one days worth at a time.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

So it's alright to freeze crickets? Ive been wanting to give him some, but im afraid it will escape before the eats the darn thing and i'll hear a chirp forever! haha


----------

